# "autres" prend trop de place sur mon iPod



## arobert (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un iPod nano ancienne génération (pas la tactile qui vient de sortir, celle d'avant) de 6 Go. Je possède sur mon Ipod beaucoup de musiques et de vidéos. Quand je regarde la capacité restante de mon iPod, je vois que la musique, prend 2 Go, les vidéos 2 Go, et il y a une dernière catégorie appelée "autres" qui me prend 1,5 Go.
Hors à part des musiques et des vidéos, je ne possède rien d'autre sur mon iPod et cette catégorie prend un peu trop de place à mon goût...

Merci de votre aide...


----------

